# My Rant ( mosquito illegals)



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

saw a few guys yesterday at mosquito doing some pretty illegal stuff......guys would catch their limit on crappie, and take the bucket back to their car, and come back with an empty bucket to fill it up again and take another back to their car.... saw that done maybe 3 times or so, and absolutely had me annoyed. i hate when people feel the need to break the rules of fishing,. when those rules are set for a specific reason. the game warden is never around when you need him/her. this is exactly why i am strictly a sport fisherman.....also saw them keep tons of undersized bass as well.....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> saw a few guys yesterday at mosquito doing some pretty illegal stuff......guys would catch their limit on crappie, and take the bucket back to their car, and come back with an empty bucket to fill it up again and take another back to their car.... saw that done maybe 3 times or so, and absolutely had me annoyed. i hate when people feel the need to break the rules of fishing,. when those rules are set for a specific reason. the game warden is never around when you need him/her. this is exactly why i am strictly a sport fisherman.....also saw them keep tons of undersized bass as well.....


A simple phone call with a vehicle description could help stop this.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Seriously? Dang that's alot of crappie! 
a few guys ie. 3 /w 90 limit x how many dumps? holy crap they must be biting good.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't care about this until you said under sized bass were invovled.....thats ridiculous!!! Just kidding.....that whole situation is messed up. Those guys will be the first to cry when the fish won't be there to catch.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you look on the back of your fishing license there is a number you can call to turn them in.... 1-800-POACHER (762-2437)... it could be that the bucket wouldn't hold their limit and they were heading back to the car to put them in a big cooler, but I tend to agree with you that they were taking more than the limit. 

It's pretty serious punishment too. A couple guys on Lake Erie a few years back were doing this with Smallmouth. They were going out on their boats, catching limits, coming back in to unload on their freezer truck, and heading back out. Someone reported them and they got caught. Over 150 Smallmouth in their freezer truck. The State confiscated their freezer truck, both boats, both tow vehicles, all electronics, and all fishing equipment. They were also fined and I think they got time in the State Pen as well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dan44149 said:


> If you look on the back of your fishing license there is a number you can call to turn them in.... 1-800-POACHER (762-2437)... it could be that the bucket wouldn't hold their limit and they were heading back to the car to put them in a big cooler, but I tend to agree with you that they were taking more than the limit.
> 
> It's pretty serious punishment too. A couple guys on Lake Erie a few years back were doing this with Smallmouth. They were going out on their boats, catching limits, coming back in to unload on their freezer truck, and heading back out. Someone reported them and they got caught. Over 150 Smallmouth in their freezer truck. The State confiscated their freezer truck, both boats, both tow vehicles, all electronics, and all fishing equipment. They were also fined and I think they got time in the State Pen as well.


All true except they waived the jail time. But still, all told around $200,000 worth of fines and seizures.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

YA ,and as the best part of their sentences was,, that they will not be able to get another fishing permit EVER! Too bad........ Hope the crappie hogs get caught too! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys like that kill fisheries. The DNR put those limits in place for a reason. Not just for the fun of it


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> saw a few guys yesterday at mosquito doing some pretty illegal stuff......guys would catch their limit on crappie, and take the bucket back to their car, and come back with an empty bucket to fill it up again and take another back to their car.... saw that done maybe 3 times or so, and absolutely had me annoyed. i hate when people feel the need to break the rules of fishing,. when those rules are set for a specific reason. the game warden is never around when you need him/her. this is exactly why i am strictly a sport fisherman.....also saw them keep tons of undersized bass as well.....


if you did not call to turn then in dont cry about in 1800 poacher..not trying to single you out but there seams to be a lot of this going onhere latley


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why would you rant now and not take any action at the time?

If you don't have a cel phone, the park office for Ranger contact is at the south and west end of the lake. Many posts of this type with no action on the part of the people who experienced the infraction.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's good to hear from you, Crappiekiller17. Where ya been hiding? 
Bad news folks make for bad news. I'm prayin' for karma to kick 'em in the teeth.
How's the crappie been for you so far? --Tim


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

he never said he didn't report them and he never said he did. I for one didn't know until now that the number was on the back of the card. I just buy it and stick it in my boat every year.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Id a called the rangers office or drove down to the handicapped dock and walked across the street to their office. I do think you should have done one or the other also get their licence and description if you can. Don't want to come down on you like some have done. But the problem is every body don't want to get involved. Seen it happen so much Im tired of it too! But truth be told their is not a lot of people who do. People are on the Erie site about helping others get their limits. Members here who always yell about this type thing and poaching still think its ok. To me it's no different or legal the what you seen. And by the way I have probably turned in over 30 reports. And a few I knew and liked. But illegal is illegal and their only hurting every one else.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

no need to get pissed off at me and assume i didnt do anything i called the park ranger, i didnt even know there was a number on the back of the license....but assuming i disnt do anything and busting my balls is cool


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow said:


> It's good to hear from you, Crappiekiller17. Where ya been hiding?
> Bad news folks make for bad news. I'm prayin' for karma to kick 'em in the teeth.
> How's the crappie been for you so far? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 57467


ive been out and about, bot as much as id like but have been out.... fishin has been pretty good for me so far this year, how about you?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> no need to get pissed off at me and assume i didnt do anything i called the park ranger, i didnt even know there was a number on the back of the license....but assuming i disnt do anything and busting my balls is cool


Ahhh! Clarification! The only reason we might have assumed you didn't do anything about it was because you didn't mention it in your OP. Sorry!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Ahhh! Clarification! The only reason we might have assumed you didn't do anything about it was because you didn't mention it in your OP. Sorry!


yea i called the office and spoke to ranger or whoever it was at the state park office and they said they were gonna send someone down but nvr did, after about an hour or so after that i packed it in....


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crappiekiller17, nice job turning those guys in, i figured you had whether you said it or not. You just seem like that kinda guy from reading your posts over the last few years. Hopefully the ranger showed up. Not the first time ive heard people calling the line with those same results. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> yea i called the office and spoke to ranger or whoever it was at the state park office and they said they were gonna send someone down but nvr did, after about an hour or so after that i packed it in....


THIS!! I believe a friend I was fishing with called the number a few times before. The rangers never came or anything.
I know they might have a lot on their plate but they should still at least try to send a cop or something, I don't know.
Today I saw a ranger walk right pass a few people, including a friend and I and didn't ask for a single fishing licence. 
Not jumping on THEIR back or anything, but it kind of takes the point out of calling them if they never investigate.


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

exide9922 said:


> Crappiekiller17, nice job turning those guys in, i figured you had whether you said it or not. You just seem like that kinda guy from reading your posts over the last few years. Hopefully the ranger showed up. Not the first time ive heard people calling the line with those same results.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hey thanx i aporeciate it, yea i dont like people who do that... i have no authority to punish those guys, but the best i could do was turn them in and thats what i did, whether justice was served or not, i thought i at least did the right thing.....


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

JSykes3 said:


> THIS!! I believe a friend I was fishing with called the number a few times before. The rangers never came or anything.
> I know they might have a lot on their plate but they should still at least try to send a cop or something, I don't know.
> Today I saw a ranger walk right pass a few people, including a friend and I and didn't ask for a single fishing licence.
> Not jumping on THEIR back or anything, but it kind of takes the point out of calling them if they never investigate.


TRUE indeed my friend, true indeed


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Dan44149 said:


> If you look on the back of your fishing license there is a number you can call to turn them in.... 1-800-POACHER (762-2437)... it could be that the bucket wouldn't hold their limit and they were heading back to the car to put them in a big cooler, but I tend to agree with you that they were taking more than the limit.
> 
> It's pretty serious punishment too. A couple guys on Lake Erie a few years back were doing this with Smallmouth. They were going out on their boats, catching limits, coming back in to unload on their freezer truck, and heading back out. Someone reported them and they got caught. Over 150 Smallmouth in their freezer truck. The State confiscated their freezer truck, both boats, both tow vehicles, all electronics, and all fishing equipment. They were also fined and I think they got time in the State Pen as well.




Sweet !!!!!


----------



## philangler31 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was there tonight and Boy did it get really windy and rough in like .5 seconds. caught 9 crappie 4 keepers but had to split due to weather.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

More high and mighty responses from people in a thread posted by a younger OGF member. This "rant" has informed several members (and who knows how many of our lurkers) that the poacher line is on their license. If nothing else comes of this, several more people know the proper recourse if faced with illegalities on the water.

Thanks for bringing the topic up, Crappiekiller. Your action here has informed several people of the correct course of action. Sorry to see you got beat up for doing so. We need MORE young sportsmen like you. Good job and keep being a steward for the next generation of fishermen!


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> More high and mighty responses from people in a thread posted by a younger OGF member. This "rant" has informed several members (and who knows how many of our lurkers) that the poacher line is on their license. If nothing else comes of this, several more people know the proper recourse if faced with illegalities on the water.
> 
> Thanks for bringing the topic up, Crappiekiller. Your action here has informed several people of the correct course of action. Sorry to see you got beat up for doing so. We need MORE young sportsmen like you. Good job and keep being a steward for the next generation of fishermen!


hey i appreciate that, thanx a lot....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

crappie- good job on calling on them however, the fishing world needs more people like you!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I think this site is great,other then one thing.i was suprised when i joined this site, how quick or fellow angling"friends"are so ready to stomp on folks.i was brought up to speak softly,but carry a big stick.


----------



## jlew (Dec 26, 2011)

i got to agree with tadluvadd. i came on here for some advice and reports. surprised how quick people are to judge and criticize. i would hope its just because the fishin is slow . nobody wants our lakes over fished,but lets not judge somebody unless you where in there situation.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I have some numbers to the rangers office pre-programmed in my phone for different lakes I fish at just in case I see something like this. I didnt know there was a number on the license either. The numbers usually are not local anyway and by the time they do anything ...if anything its way too late.

No need to bash the guy...dang


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ahh the internet, a great source of information and intertaiment while drinking my morning cofee, I love it.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Just so I'm clear they caught 270 or so crappie????? I guess im fishing in the wrong spots! Really????


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

onemorecastt said:


> Just so I'm clear they caught 270 or so crappie????? I guess im fishing in the wrong spots! Really????


yea they were catching them on almost every cast.....


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If this thread is to stay open, I suggest everyone review TOS rules carefully. Specifically sections that pertain to language and personal attacks.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

jlew said:


> i got to agree with tadluvadd. i came on here for some advice and reports. surprised how quick people are to judge and criticize. i would hope its just because the fishin is slow . nobody wants our lakes over fished,but lets not judge somebody unless you where in there situation.


yeah the complaining usually slows down a little when the bite is on. this is still a good place to get advice, reports, and other information. You can usually tell which reports are complaints by the headline. the best thing to do is to avoid them if you don't care for that type of behavior.oh yeah, welcome to OGF.


----------



## jlew (Dec 26, 2011)

this site seems to be the best source for imformation and reports i've found. thank you for the welcome barf.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

jlew said:


> this site seems to be the best source for imformation and reports i've found. thank you for the welcome barf.


Welcome to OGF. I want to assure you and others that we do not condone the discussions that happened earlier. 

Reporting a conversation going bad rather than responding to it, will go a long way to keeping things civil around here.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Never seen anyone poaching but I have talked to a few rangers before and they never asked for my fishing license ever! But the day I wouldn't have one would be the day they would! 19 bux is worth it to me!! lol


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I can't help but notice the irony in crappie poachers being reported by someone whose handle is 'crappiekiller.' I love it!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Crappiekiller17 said:


> ive been out and about, bot as much as id like but have been out.... fishin has been pretty good for me so far this year, how about you?


Hey crappiekiller17 do you know chickenman???? down at Mosqit


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

After reading the whole thread I realized that certain people have to either question the integrity and honesty of fellow members..and question why they did not act when they assumed they never did.. This personal act stuff is stupid and usually its the same people every time. Its one thing to debate on a subject and than to become heated yet still be within the TOS..but to attack somebody for no reason..well thats for the yuppies..
Me I am fair and will help people out when ever I can... Crappiekiller way to stay classy ...
just my 2 cents...D


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Move along now, nothing more to see here....


----------

